# Multiple modifiers 59, rt, lt



## camcpc (Jul 19, 2010)

We recently billed:
20610-RT
20610-LT
J7325-RT  48 units
J7325-LT   48 units
J1020-59
J1020-59
The carrier only paid the 20610 codes. 
The carrier denial says invalid modifier. I think that the Rt and LT should not be used for a J-code, but I don't know how to properly bill this Synvisc.


----------



## brassd (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't submit with RT/LT w J codes.


----------



## Treetoad (Aug 9, 2010)

We don't use RT/LT modifiers on J-codes either.


----------



## cmcgarry (Aug 9, 2010)

You also would not need the modifier 59 on your J codes, just bill the units on the medications.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 9, 2010)

For Medicare, Blue's, UHC we bill bilateral synvisc injections:
20610-50x1 at 150% of the fee
J7325 x96
All others:
20610 
20610-50
J7325 x96

No problems whatsoever.


----------

